# Spiderlings and Nymphs



## Horatio (Apr 9, 2007)

:shock: Well, my husband warned me about the spider egg sacks...Anyway, they hatched. I think there are two kinds. The first spiderlings the nymphs liked to hang on the sack (suspended from a stick in the cage) and snack on the wee ones as the spiders hatched (kind of like a breakfast bar).

Yesterday morning, either the wee ones got bigger or I had a second batch hatch. They invaded quite quickly, so I got out my big white sheet, placed the tank in the middle, and separated the nymphs and spiderlings (the spiderlings were making webs everywhere). My dashchund was really good about tracking down escapees. He would tap them with his wet nose and they'd jump. I think he knows that he would be in trouble if he ate one as he sees me watching the tank all the time.

Now that they are separated, the nymphs love to munch on the spiders. I find it funny that the spiders crunch in to balls sometimes and so when the mantids go to snatch them, the spiders fly like volleyballs to safety.

Next time, I'll keep those spider sacks in a separate jar, kind of like how I started... :idea:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 10, 2007)

:shock: I am very thankful I moved those spiderlings and the last of the egg sacks yesterday. I learnt a lesson on how many can actually hatch - I have millions to feed my guys as many more spiders hatched today!!! My kids were quite amazed! I am wondering if the volleyball batting behaviour by the mantids means they are full? :?:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 10, 2007)

> I am wondering if the volleyball batting behaviour by the mantids means they are full? :?:


Heh, that's an interesting way to describe that behavior. It just means they aren't interested in eating anymore. They'll also do that when they're going to molt (or die) soon.


----------



## AFK (Apr 15, 2007)

lol sure beats having to pay and maintain fruit flies lol

anyway, that batting away behavior probably much more has to do with the simple fact that another creature is in the way/trespassing its space. when you find an ant on your arm or some stranger decides to stand a foot away from you, you want to move them away from you.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 18, 2007)

:shock: Well, with this spiderling thing, I have learned that they really do go everywhere. Even though I keep them in two containers - a main one that holds the bulk of them and then the feeder one (with less), I have little tiny spiders that go everywhere. It happens mostly when I feed. In my hair, on the ceiling lamp way upstairs, these feeders get around. They must be hopping on me for a ride. Sigh.

:x THEN, YESTERDAY I CAME IN FROM YARD WORK AND MY CAT HAD COLLAPSED THE NETTING ON MY 10 GALLON TANK!!!! I had about 20 nymphs in that one, I think. I luckily had most of the netting lid hot glued on down the sides and back, but with a flap that I could open - it was this flap that was collapsed. Interesting enough, I found that the nymphs didn't leave except for one (that I know of...). I found "him" when he made his way back to the tank and was waiting to get in on top. Perhaps they loved me (HAAAAAAAAAAAAA-just joking to the emotions forum) or perhaps my home looked so foreign that they wanted to stay in their home, but I didn't have a major crisis or mantid mania. Interesting. AND, I didn't have one on my nose in the morning on waking, there wasn't one chasing the weiner dog nor drinking coffee or reading the paper. SO, I think all is back to normal. Naughty cat!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

You should jump on your cat's nest and collapse it to get back at your cat.


----------

